# How do I extract???



## Nate (Dec 16, 2007)

*one option*

crush and strain..... 1 frame? that's the only fast way i see.


----------



## Barry Tolson (May 26, 2004)

I agree with Nate. Crush and strain. With my 6 hives, that's all I do, even though I have an extractor. I might use it if I expand lots.


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

Barry, That seems like a lot of honey to crush and strain. Do you use that method because you want more wax?


----------



## Barry Tolson (May 26, 2004)

Berkshire,
It's really not. I used to extract, but anymore, to me, it is easier to just cut out the comb...mash it up some...and put it to straining over a bottling bucket. I can do as much or as little as I want at a time. I don't have to worry about keeping comb over winter and protecting from wax moths. 
A few weeks ago I did some extracting for a friend who is new to beekeeping...also had about 6 hives. It was a long day after pullling the shallow supers, transporting them, cleaning and setting up the uncapping tank and extractor, then uncapping, and cranking the extractor. It may just be psycological, but uncapping and cranking the extractor wears me out.
I like having the wax...and I like that the wax is newly drawn each season. To me it just seems like less work. If I had lots more hives, perhaps I would consider a motorized uncapper and extractor. But for just 6 hives it feels less burdonsome to me to crush and strain. Personal preference. 
Barry


----------



## tedstruk (Jul 18, 2008)

*never heard of duragilt huh...*

I think it would be real hard to crush and strain some duragilt. I am glad I had just the wax, with no wires. It sagged pretty bad, so I am quickly becoming a duragilt guy. The one brood frame was about 1/2 full and had a quart and a pint of honey in it. I used a hand crank two frame extractor with a book and 2x6 as a counter weight...the wax did not fly out of the frame!


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

I would like the more wax part, and it does take time if you have to set an extractor up etc, but the other way you also have to add the time of putting new foundation in unless you just leave a strip to get them started. I take over the kitchen for a week or two. In exchange, I save about 125 lbs of honeyfor my wife to use during the year. Gotta keep her happy.
As far as hand cranking, I stopped doing that this year when I motorized my extractor for $30. Check out my photo gallery post on using a treadmill motor.
I guess both methods have their good and bad points. You don't have the equipment to store.


----------



## ScadsOBees (Oct 2, 2003)

Lose the duragilt and go with plastic foundation. A little trickier but then you have more options.:thumbsup:

Rick


----------

